# Hurricane Proofing a Garden Window



## Boca (Feb 27, 2016)

In order to qualify for a wind abatement on our insurance, we will most certainly have to somehow modify a kitchen window that is a garden window. It is a greenhouse type structure into which we can place small potted plants. The rest of the windows all have storm shutters on them but this one does not.
What types of solutions are available to rectify this "sore point"? I have attempted to look around on the internet and keep coming up empty.


----------



## beachguy005 (Feb 27, 2016)

You have 2 issues.  One is to protect the window from breakage and the other is to prevent wind migration into the house.  Awnings that close down and are deep enough to cover the garden window might work if you could find one, but given an awning would shade a window, it kinda defeats the purpose of the window, unless you had it off till a hurricane warning.
There are plenty of companies here in FL that specialize in hurricane rated window covers.  I would suggest that you contact them for other options.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 27, 2016)

I would love to have a garden window in the kitchen. Unfortunately, one option for you is to take it out and replace with a window that is better suited for your circumstance.


----------



## Boca (Feb 27, 2016)

I also always wanted a window like this but the inspector told us that this window and the garage door are not hurricane proof and would therefore cost us 25% more on our insurance.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 28, 2016)

Boca said:


> I also always wanted a window like this but the inspector told us that this window and the garage door are not hurricane proof and would therefore cost us 25% more on our insurance.



You have to ask yourself "What is it worth?"


----------



## beachguy005 (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't know the cost but you could consider replacing it with this option.


Series 2050i Impact-Rated Garden Window

http://www.ventana-usa.com/windows/garden-windows/hurricane-impact-rated-garden-windows/


----------



## Boca (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you for the link. I will check it out!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 29, 2016)

http://www.ventana-usa.com/windows/g...arden-windows/

This sounds good but they are missing is what it looks like after it was hit with a projectile at wind speeds.
Windows have to be protected from mostly straight on or maybe 45* on each side of center.
A garden window will be subject to a full 180* as well as a full 90* from above.
Evan with  the best glass, what does that frame do if it gets a hit right on a corner?

I think even with that window I would have double ended bolts on the inside so plywood would cover the window and easily and quickly installed.


----------

